# Texting question



## Txmason (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an Apple iphone 5 and met a great gal. She does not have a smartphone but has texting. 

I do not have a texting plan. Is there an app I can use to text her with without paying AT&T $30 a month for an unlimited text plan?

Merry Christmas y'all! We should have a Masons of Texas get together in 2013!  Or have a group that travels to different lodges. 


Bro. Jerry Johnston


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 16, 2012)

Try this...

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/e-mail-messaging/how-to-send-text-messages-computer.htm


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 16, 2012)

How in the world did you get a smart phone package without messaging?


----------



## Txmason (Dec 16, 2012)

Bill that's a good question! Haha! I don't have any one to text! I guess I never needed it. But find myself wishing I had it. I'm slow to change I guess!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

If I remember correctly through AT&T they require the iPhone plan when you get an iPhone and texting is a part of that. I used to have an iPhone and had the unlimited everything package, so I don't really remember the specifics.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2012)

Generally, through ATT, a messaging plan is just a pre-bought plan. In the absence of one, you pay PER text message. You should still have the ability to do so, but you get charged per message sent.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not how up to date this link is, but I just did a search and found this:

http://mashable.com/2012/09/09/free-text-messaging-apps/

If you have access to the interwebs, do a google search for "texting app for iphne 5" and you should get a few hits.


----------



## polmjonz (Dec 18, 2012)

i use the app textnow it work pretty well and you can get a phone number associated to your account that you can give out if you dont want to give out your real number it works for text, voice and photos.  plus it works real well from overseas i think is like 10 bucks for 500 minutes. but, you do have to use the app for texting then and it all goes through the app.


----------



## Ali (Dec 19, 2012)

I use whatsapp. Works well brother


----------



## bkoerner (Dec 20, 2012)

If you have a gmail account go to voice.google.com set up a new number. Download google voice app ( free) then text her from that app, not your message system. 

You will get a push notification from the app, and gave to check that vs apples. She will still be "texting" a phone number.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 21, 2012)

Txmason said:


> Bill that's a good question! Haha! I don't have any one to text! I guess I never needed it. But find myself wishing I had it. I'm slow to change I guess!



I would check with ATT to see if you already have it and they didnt tell you.  I know most carriers won't sell a smart phone plan without a data or message package.  If you don't it isn't hard to add a messaging package.  I like texting because I can convey a message without actually have to talk and you can return a text anytime without talking to the person (Some would call me anti social.. I just hate talking on the phone lol)


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 24, 2012)

You can still send text messages without a plan, but it will cost you a lot more.  The plans offered typically cover unlimited or a large amount of texting without additional charges, but if you don't have such a plan (I don't, since left to my own devices I don't text anyone, that's what I have e-mail for), you can still send and receive individual text messages, but the phone service will charge you for each and every one.  For example, i get charged about a dime on my phone bill for each text sent or received.  I haven't taken the time to learn to send a text on my own, but can respond to one if somebody texts me first.  That helps keep the bill down...


----------

